# Zip-Tie Gun?



## rochem (Aug 12, 2011)

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I didn't find anything after a brief search.

I've been doing a lot of show prepping at work, and I've been using the Hellermann Mark 9 tool provided by the show for cutting zip ties. I've trimmed at least a couple hundred zip ties just in the last few days, and it's by far the best trimmer I've ever used. So I went home to look into buying one, and I was shocked to see that they cost over $250!!! 

I'd love to be able to add one of those to my collection, but I just can't afford that cost right now. However, I definitely do need a zip-tie gun to add to my collection. I don't use zip ties incredibly often outside of builds, so it doesn't need to be a top-of-the-line tool, but I would like something that's good and affordable. Anyone have any suggestions or favorites?

Thanks!


----------



## Gern (Aug 12, 2011)

rochem said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I didn't find anything after a brief search.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of show prepping at work, and I've been using the Hellermann Mark 9 tool provided by the show for cutting zip ties. I've trimmed at least a couple hundred zip ties just in the last few days, and it's by far the best trimmer I've ever used. So I went home to look into buying one, and I was shocked to see that they cost over $250!!!
> 
> ...


 
I've had plenty of luck with TyGun. I think thats the name. They are/were available @ Home Depot around $50. But it's been at least 10 years. So fast and it only uses the amount of tie necessary to go around your items to bind. My dad said they where developed way back when for aerospace.
I dont find it now, but there is a close type here:
Amazon.com: Raywal Starlock Cable Zip Tie Gun - Starter Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 12, 2011)

I have several, none approaching the cost of your Hellermann, but I find myself using one like this:


Amazon.com: Gardner Bender #CTT-45 Cable Tie Tension Tool: Home Improvement

just as often as my "good" one:

Amazon.com: Paladin Tools 1828.1 Cable Tie Gun: Home Improvement

It's pretty much whichever one I have with me, or find first. Here's a good page with the gamut of options: http://cableorganizer.com/cable-tie-guns/ .


----------



## PeteEngel (Aug 12, 2011)

I've always found ziptie guns to be WAYYYY to slow and unreliable. a $5 flush cut set of dikes from your local electronics store is much cheaper and more effective, and you get to trim the zip tie flush to the head, no nasty excess sticking out to cut your forearm as you are fumbling around in the dark hanging fixtures. I still can find scars.


----------



## thesigma (Aug 12, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I have several, none approaching the cost of your Hellermann, but I find myself using one like this:
> 
> 
> Gardner Bender CTT-45 Cable Tie Tensioning Tool



I have this one, bought at the local home improvement store for 5 bucks....don't use it a lot but when I do, it works fine.....


----------



## JD (Aug 12, 2011)

Depending on where you are in the country, look for a telephone MRC. I am about 1 mile from the Verizon MRC (Materials Reclamation Center) in Montgomeryville. Basically, lots of tools being sold "used". Something like a $200 zip-tie gun, you will find a tub full of them, priced ~ $5. You have to sort through them, but there are always good ones.

Where else will would you find a 30 foot fiberglass latter for $15? (Sent in by some crew because they didn't like the way it made their hands feel.) MRC is like the weigh-station between active use and the landfill. Lots of junk mixed in with incredible deals on very expensive stuff.

(I had to ban myself from going there because I was "collecting" a bit too much  )


----------



## TimMiller (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the plastic version of this gun and it works great. I like how you can set the tension so you can really tighten down on the large zipties but don't break the smaller ones.
Platinum Tools' Heavy Duty Cable Tie Gun : 10200

The price is the same as the one I bought.


----------



## calkew5 (Aug 12, 2011)

JD said:


> Depending on where you are in the country, look for a telephone MRC.


 

This is really interesting. Any suggestions as to the best way to find one? I live near DC so I know there must be one (or more), but Google has failed me...


----------



## JD (Aug 12, 2011)

calkew5 said:


> This is really interesting. Any suggestions as to the best way to find one? I live near DC so I know there must be one (or more), but Google has failed me...


 
Yea, they certainly don't advertise them! The one in Montgomeryville PA is only open 7am to Noon M,T,W. You almost have to ask an employee, and sometimes they don't know! These hubs take in all the surplus equipment from the trucks as well as equipment pulled from job sites. Good stuff is mixed in with bad. They resell what they can, and the rest goes for recycling. The effort to resell seems half hearted at best.

I found out about this one from a friend who bought a used phone booth as a joke for his party room! Got some great test equipment over the years for pennies on the dollar. (ex- Fox / Hound signal tracer set for $2 sent in as junk because the battery cover was missing. Bought another one that had the cover but was dead for another $2)


----------



## calkew5 (Aug 12, 2011)

JD said:


> Yea, they certainly don't advertise them! The one in Montgomeryville PA is only open 7am to Noon M,T,W. You almost have to ask an employee, and sometimes they don't know!



Awesome. Now I have to start badgering the nice phone people.


----------



## ScottT (Aug 12, 2011)

calkew5 said:


> Awesome. Now I have to start badgering the nice phone people.


 
If you do find one in the DC area, post it here! I know I'd love to know where one is and I'm sure there are others aswell


----------



## FMEng (Aug 12, 2011)

PeteEngel said:


> I've always found ziptie guns to be WAYYYY to slow and unreliable. a $5 flush cut set of dikes from your local electronics store is much cheaper and more effective, and you get to trim the zip tie flush to the head, no nasty excess sticking out to cut your forearm as you are fumbling around in the dark hanging fixtures. I still can find scars.


 
To each his own, but cutting cable ties with dikes still leaves a sharp end, it just doesn't stick out as far. Also, a cable tie gun tensions the tie much better and faster than you can do by hand. If you want a nice, tight, bundle that won't move, use a tie wrap gun.

My favorite is a Panduit GTS, which can be found for around $125. Mine has lasted many years, so it is a good tool investment.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 13, 2011)

FMEng said:


> To each his own, but cutting cable ties with dikes still leaves a sharp end, it just doesn't stick out as far. Also, a cable tie gun tensions the tie much better and faster than you can do by hand. If you want a nice, tight, bundle that won't move, use a tie wrap gun.
> 
> My favorite is a Panduit GTS, which can be found for around $125. Mine has lasted many years, so it is a good tool investment.


I have never used a ziptie gun so I can't say one way or the other how well they work. If I need to really crank down on zipties I pull it tight by hand, finsh it with side cutters and then use them to cut the excess. My multitool works too but not as well.


----------



## bishopthomas (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent thread! I have used one in the past and have always wanted one for myself. I always forget to look for it, though, until I'm building racks, and then it's too late. I'm ordering one tonight!


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 13, 2011)

McMaster-Carr has a decent selection, as does Grainger.


----------



## PeteEngel (Aug 15, 2011)

FMEng said:


> To each his own, but cutting cable ties with dikes still leaves a sharp end, it just doesn't stick out as far. Also, a cable tie gun tensions the tie much better and faster than you can do by hand. If you want a nice, tight, bundle that won't move, use a tie wrap gun.
> 
> My favorite is a Panduit GTS, which can be found for around $125. Mine has lasted many years, so it is a good tool investment.


 
Flush Cut side cutters cut "flush", as the name suggests, leaving no sharp end. The zip tie gun is slow and bulky and a single purpose tool in an already full tool kit. I have found it is faster and just as good to hand tighten and clip. But as you say, to each their own.


----------

